# Nutcracker soldier plans



## Melinda_dd (Aug 5, 2010)

*Hi peoples*

*I know it's a long shot, does anyone know of a site where i can find a guide to making a nutcracker soldier?*

*I have a small lathe so I can turn most of the bits... I'm just not sure how the mouth bit is done/works.*

*I want to make one for my partner for christmas, but it would look a bit funny if I started pulling an old one apart to see how it's done...Think it may click what I was up to!*


----------



## Melinda_dd (Aug 5, 2010)

I so thought someone would be able to help, lots of prototypes me thinks!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

When the season gets closer, these small nutcrackers can be bought as novelties in the local dollar stores. My suggestion would be to purchase one of the cheap ones and disassemble it. Making pattern pieces as you go. That way, you can make your own of different sizes by increasing or decreasing the pattern. You obviously would make it out of better material than the cheap one. Other than that, I'm not sure how you would go about it.


----------

